# Free to a good home



## molove (Aug 7, 2015)

I've got small Landmann Offset smoker I don't want and I thought I'd offer it here before giving it away on Freecycle.

If you can collect it from the borough of Greenwich in London, it's yours.

It's not very great quality the steel is very thin. I modified it to work (slightly) better doing many of the things mentioned in this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75110/horizonal-offset-smoker-mods

PM me if you are interested.

Here are some photos.

You can see the extra thermometers at grate level













2015-08-07 15.26.53.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






The interior total grate area is 30cm x 54cm













2015-08-07 15.27.10.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






Home made "tuning plates" (err. that's baking sheets to you and me!) and chimney extension (half a loaf tin!)













2015-08-07 15.27.26.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






Baffle (more baking sheet perchance?)













2015-08-07 15.27.37.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






Tried to seal the lid as best as I could with high temperature silicone sealant













2015-08-07 15.28.19.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






Fire box with removable fire basket













2015-08-07 15.28.35.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






The fire basket is the best thing about this, made by a friend who owns a construction company. When full, the smoker can burn for about 5 hours before needing more charcoal.













2015-08-07 15.28.54.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






The air intake has been modified to take an Auberins blower,













2015-08-07 15.29.29.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






But it's easy enough to remove and replace the original vent door













2015-08-07 15.30.52.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






And you can have the cover too













2015-08-07 15.32.19.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 7, 2015






The dimensions are 110cm long, 106cm high to top of chimney, 56cm wide to edge of shelf.

Just pm if you are interested and have the means to take it away.

Piers

PS it doesn't even have to be to a good home


----------



## bamber (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm gutted...can you not ship it to Manchester =p


----------

